# Database Discussions > PostgreSQL >  Procedure to insert records into Postgres table

## postgres_user

Hi,

I need to do the following

1. Insert a record into table based on a select from a multi- table join

2. Extract the sequence value from the table I just inserted into

3. Use that sequence value in insert into another table.

I am new to Postgres. In SQL server i would probably use a Cursor, but I understand that this is not desirable in Postgres. 

Any thoughts?

----------

